# MECHA 5000X



## akenmodtw (Jul 19, 2021)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
INTEL I7-11700KROG Maximus XIII ExtremeROG STRIX RTX3070 O8G GAMINGCORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM RGB 64GBCORSAIR MP600 PRO 2TBCORSAIR HX1200CORSAIR iCUE 5000XCORSAIR iCUE QL120 RGB 120mmCORSAIR iCUE Commander PROCORSAIR K65 RGB MINICORSAIR SABRE RGB PROCORSAIR VIRTUOSO SECORSAIR  Hydro X Series XC7 RGB CPU Water BlockCORSAIR  Hydro X Series XG7 RGB 30-SERIES REFERENCE GPU Water BlockCORSAIR  Hydro X Series XD5 RGB Pump/Reservoir ComboCORSAIR  Hydro X Series XR5 360mm Water Cooling RadiatorCORSAIR  Hydro X Series FittingsThanks CORSAIR, ROG support.

*Mods:*
3D printingLaser cuttinglatheCNCUV printing

Specs:INTEL I7-11700KROG Maximus XIII ExtremeROG STRIX RTX3070 O8G GAMINGCORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM RGB 64GBCORSAIR MP600 PRO 2TBCORSAIR HX1200CORSAIR iCUE 5000XCORSAIR iCUE QL120 RGB 120mmCORSAIR iCUE Commander PROCORSAIR K65 RGB MINICORSAIR SABRE RGB PROCORSAIR VIRTUOSO SEWater cooling:CORSAIR  Hydro X Series XC7 RGB CPU Water BlockCORSAIR  Hydro X Series XG7 RGB 30-SERIES REFERENCE GPU Water BlockCORSAIR  Hydro X Series XD5 RGB Pump/Reservoir ComboCORSAIR  Hydro X Series XR5 360mm Water Cooling RadiatorCORSAIR  Hydro X Series FittingsThanks CORSAIR, ROG support.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 20, 2021)

The white pill bottles seem out of place on the build.


----------



## KarymidoN (Jul 20, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> The white pill bottles seem out of place on the build.


i Don't think they do, as a Mecha fan i can say this is really cool, and matches the theme with perfection. 10/10 Build and Photography as well.

Nothing but love and appreciation for you amazing work dude.


----------



## Henrique Ramos (Jul 23, 2021)

akenmodtw said:


> To view this case mod, go here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Como faço para ter um gabitene mecha 5000X build ? Onde comprar ? Esse é o meu gabinete dos sonhos


----------



## GigabyteH370 (Sep 16, 2021)

Love it, love it, love it, i want one!!!!!!


----------



## gofree33 (Dec 11, 2021)

This is like ... Just like  ...
Sorry, I dont find the words


----------



## p-o-db-o-q (Mar 28, 2022)

Zaun PC.


----------



## Arkz (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks right out of some Gundam anime, awesome look.


----------

